# What crazy thing has your V consumed?



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

We lost a math text book this morning. It was zipped into my daughters back pack but Catan's figured out how to open zippers. My daughter was pretty happy going off to school this moring to explain that her dog ate her homework. Guess I'm going to have to pay for that one.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

he ate a sandwich bag with half a sandwich in it he found in the park. He was only 3 months old...off to the vet we went to get that out. :-[


----------



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, am loving this forum - so many stories to read and share!

Our new puppy ate (in one afternoon in our garden) - one snail, one fig, half a plum and possibly some apple (unconfirmed as she ran into the bush with it!). we have lots of trees and bushes so she was able to hide from us. she was absolutely fine afterwards, was worried about the aftermath .....!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Turns out that math text book is going to cost me $50! Not too happy with my V right now.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

one of my star wars action figures and a picture i drew


----------



## linkkm (Jan 4, 2009)

I had been reading a book called "Animals In Translation" - it initially caught my attention at Borders because of the pretty weimareiner on the front cover. The book is written by Temple Grandin, an autistic woman, who explores the mysteries of autism and decoding animal behavior. GREAT BOOK - I absolutely immersed myself in the book....until Nico decided to eat the front cover and the last few chapters!!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

linkkm said:


> I had been reading a book called "Animals In Translation" - it initially caught my attention at Borders because of the pretty weimareiner on the front cover. The book is written by Temple Grandin, an autistic woman, who explores the mysteries of autism and decoding animal behavior. GREAT BOOK - I absolutely immersed myself in the book....until Nico decided to eat the front cover and the last few chapters!!


nico FTW


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Got my PA to work from my home and dog sit for me just after the V had been speyed. She ate my PA's shoes. Cost me 100 bucks. She seems to have given up shoe eating now.


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

lmao oh these are funny! Thankfully Kasey hasn't consumed anything crazy yet besides a sticker..he's like a little vacuum outside tho He likes his leaves! lol My other dog however got into 5 pairs of shoes, a bottle of armorol and a bottle of patron..the windowsil..and part of a door frame...lmao and by miracle she's still alive!  that was all in the first two weeks that we got her..my boyfriend thought it was cruel to cage her while we were gone..he learned pretty fast its necessary lmao


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Bottle of Patron...how was that ;D


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Last night Catan picked up a tub of Lip Balm from the grass. He swallowed it faster than I could get my hand in his mouth. Hopefully this passes easily.


----------



## winpenny007 (Jul 15, 2009)

Roxy loves to try and swallow her own back leg.


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Kian - lol she only managed to chew the cork off..there was green confetti all over the kitchen..smart though she moved her bed to the other side of the kitchen away from the liquid..thank god we were only gone for 15 minutes!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

This summer we were in a hotel waiting for our RV to be repaired. We had finished eating and my wife was holding a plastic spork out for our Rottie and Dexter jumped at it and broke off one of the spork's tines and swallowed it. We gave him a big dose of hydrogen peroxide and he eventually brought it back up. Damned impulsive V.


----------



## stevie-j (Sep 24, 2009)

wow! where to begin...she ate a dryer sheet tonight, she chomped a snail in the back yard yesterday, she eats acorns like their candy, and she had a "special treat" this morning >> we have a cat that likes to overeat and toss her cookies by the food bowl...wa-la..."special treat"!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Whoops, just started a thread on this...small scallop shell had to be pulled out of the back of her throat, near misses with pill bottles and a candle lamp's glass chimney, metal earring near-miss (pulled out of her mouth), tiny glass or plastic beads of some sort, some kind of spiny beechnut shell outdoors, crab apples, vegetation, goose poop, near-misses with her own poop (prevented), near-misses with her own vomit (also prevented), (ours too!) a rotten sandwich outdoors, some other dog's soggy ol' chewy from the street.


----------



## englishvizsla (Nov 28, 2008)

I've come to the conclusion that Ferdie has the constitution of an ox. Some of things he's consumed in his short life so far include various bits of chewed up toys, a foil pouch of cat food (including the pouch), horse manure, a latex glove, the contents of our cat's litter tray, a crisp packet and the 'cob' part of corn on the cob!

Fortunately everthing that has been inedible has made a reappearance at the other end within a couple of days. We've now got used to examining bits of dog pooh for objects that have gone missing!!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan has now consummed about eight socks. One of them he threw up a week later! It was a very specific sock so we knew it was the same one. (We have become very specific with where the socks go but he still finds them.)


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

lisa i think i should send the diagram for the sock lock box.mine also love the used socks.they also have a fetish for my hats.Its a little game they play with me.jump in dads arms give a big hug then snatch the hat right off his head.then the chase is on


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Sock lock box...love it. Mine would have to be very big. 

I think Catan is now in a look at me stage. As soon as you stop paying attention to him he comes trotting by with something. Last night it was a long procession of hats, gloves, cel phones, paper work, keys (none of this stuff is stored lower than 4 feet off the ground). He's discovered that if he releases the item when I say off that he get's a treat. I suppose that's progress but I'm running out of treats.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Time to buy more treats Lisa 

Kian will just take a shoe, slipper, paperwork, remote control....whatever he wants, and then it's CATCH ME IF YOU CAN! ;D
Oh and we're stocked up on treats for such emergencies.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

We try not to chase Rosie because she loves being chased (and it will only reinforce stealing...), but she is so funny when she wants to be chased for an object, she does this little dance, like, "ha-ha, look what I have, don't you want it?"


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I know that dance very well. You gotta love theses dogs.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

It"s amazing how much their backsides move side to side... ;D


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

aha the dance you must be talking about when the rearend of the dog moves form side to side you need a high speed camera to watch it


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, the hip-wiggle dance (which she also does when she gets picked up for dog day care, which she adores), and also the head movement and object-waving they do when they want to interest you in what they have in their mouths (pretty scary if that something is a glass lamp chimney, differently scary if it's your expensive prescription sunglasses).


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

lol I'm glad Kasey isn't the only one that eats acorns like they are going out of style!


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

tobi ate (still eats) bees in the summer time, lol this one time he got foamy at his mouth from getting stug or something, the vet said he would be fine ......stupid tobi


----------



## Ksperdute (Nov 5, 2009)

Captain loves Flys. He will chase them for hours then eat them. He also loves grass and dryer sheets. Don't have problems with anything else. He like to bring us one shoe when he needs to go out if we don't get up he brings the other but will not chew or eat them.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Ksperdute said:


> Captain loves Flys. He will chase them for hours then eat them. He also loves grass and dryer sheets. Don't have problems with anything else. He like to bring us one shoe when he needs to go out if we don't get up he brings the other but will not chew or eat them.


lol the shoe thing sounds cool, my v's eat the flies too, comes in handy when they everywhere in the summer >__<


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Well a very long night last night! Vinnie ate a whole knot off the end of his raw hide chew! he has been sick bile all night and been up the vets this morning! he seem to eat everything he can which seems the same for you guys!! i have been told to stop giving him them as he is supposed to chew them not eat them which he always does! 

has anyone got any ideas on what else i can give him? he doesnt seem to like Nylabones and eats pigs ears very quickly!!!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

The only thing I 've found that last a while are raw bones from the butcher. Just make sure they've cut big enough that they can't swallow them.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks lisa! i was told not to give real bones as they can splinter! have you ever had problems like this??


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Never had a problem with splintering. He'll get off tiny bits which I'll find on his bed afterward. I'm sure he must consume some of them. Raw bones are softer than cooked bones. Maybe it's cooked ones that could splinter. The only thing I find is that the raw bones will give off a bit of blood so you have to be careful with them. I put a towel on Catan's bed and he knows if he strays off the towel the bone gets taken away. This way I can wash the towel and his bed stays clean.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Catan got a hold of my son's cell phone last night. He's been warned so many times to put it away safely and now he's going to pay the price. Catan put his tooth through the screen. The phone still sends and receives calls but you can't actually read the screen to know who your calling. Anyone know if this can be fixed?


----------

